# Is surfing still banned in Dubai?



## SLM (Oct 17, 2009)

I've read some articles that surfing in Dubai was banned, but granted those articles were several months old. Does anyone know the current situation? I know the surfing is not great, and I've heard that the waves are usually limited to the winter months, but it would still be a big draw for me to come to Dubai if I knew that I could surf there.


----------



## SLM (Oct 17, 2009)

You know, looking at it, I wouldn't mind if this thread were merged with the other one I had posted with questions. I just figured I'd put this one in its own thread since the other one is mainly financial, and I couldn't find a lot of surfing info when I searched through the forum. If any mods have an issue... Feel free to merge.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

This is news to me bro!
Everytime we go to the beach which is usually 2 times a week there are always surfers. Somtimes there is even classes being held on the beach and after class they all go in the water and practice.
Now one thing I know they are crackin down on is jetski's. You are only allowed to jetski at two places, mamzar and I dont remember the other.

yeah waves are non-existent here.


----------

